# website is up CC please



## sactown024 (Nov 1, 2012)

I got my website up, no domain yet, and was looking for some CC exspecially on the pricing. You will notice a lot of the pages are blank liek "terms of service" since I dont have a contract in place yet, or FAQ just because I have not got that far. I started on my pricing sheet, still not finished, was looking for some ideas from the people that have been doing it for awhile. What do clients like? what dont they like? etc...


Nathan Creamer | Professional Photography | Wix.com


----------



## JAC526 (Nov 1, 2012)

I can't read the text of your bio b/c its black type on a black background.


----------



## semicolon (Nov 1, 2012)

When I look on my iPad the left side is cut off.


----------



## manaheim (Nov 1, 2012)

Any website that has an ad for the website hoster/content management system visible on it in one place... let alone two... is pretty much not acceptable for anything even trying to look professional.


----------



## sactown024 (Nov 1, 2012)

semicolon said:


> When I look on my iPad the left side is cut off.



weird Ill have to figure that one out.....


----------



## sactown024 (Nov 1, 2012)

manaheim said:


> Any website that has an ad for the website hoster/content management system visible on it in one place... let alone two... is pretty much not acceptable for anything even trying to look professional.



yeah as soon as I have it fully running I will pay for the premium account which will remove the ads and give me a domain.


----------



## sactown024 (Nov 1, 2012)

JAC526 said:


> I can't read the text of your bio b/c its black type on a black background.



thank you, fixed


----------



## o hey tyler (Nov 1, 2012)

sactown024 said:
			
		

> weird Ill have to figure that one out.....



Basically your content area is too large. Try and fit everything within 980px wide or so. It's not terribly easy to navigate on a mobile device IMHO. Maybe with a paid version they add a mobile site configuration feature.


----------



## sactown024 (Nov 1, 2012)

semicolon said:


> When I look on my iPad the left side is cut off.



I think this is fixed now


----------



## sactown024 (Nov 1, 2012)

also, I am not a huge fan of my package names so if anyone has some better ideas I am all ears.


----------



## o hey tyler (Nov 1, 2012)

sactown024 said:
			
		

> also, I am not a huge fan of my package names so if anyone has some better ideas I am all ears.



I was curious to why you had a package called Flash 25, yet you only say you deliver 10 images...


----------



## sactown024 (Nov 1, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> sactown024 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha typo, thank for pointing it out!


----------



## sactown024 (Nov 1, 2012)

when you buy a domain and it says "$12.00" is that a anual fee, monthly? I was looking on godaddy and it just said $12.00 couldnt tell if that is a fixed price or a monthly fee


----------



## JAC526 (Nov 1, 2012)

I believe it is yearly for the domain name.  Then you have to host the site.


----------



## manaheim (Nov 1, 2012)

Tyler is back!


----------



## semicolon (Nov 1, 2012)

sactown024 said:
			
		

> I think this is fixed now



Much better...

It feels a bit off on some pages.  Everything is very tight to the left side, a lot of space on the right.  Might look ok on a real computer, but on my iPad it feels unbalanced.

Also, the copyright line;
© Nathan Creamer Photography | Call: 603-325-3377 | Email: NCPhotoshoot@yahoo.com
 Again, on an iPad it looked like it reads,     I Call....   I Email....    The divider line loos so much like an I.

Not sure, but shouldn't you put the year with the copyright?


----------

